# Delaware, OH, Rambo, M



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Delaware, OH | Rambo

My name is "Rambo" and I came to the Shelter as a stray. I am probably 3-4 years old. I was on the run for over a month wandering around Northern Delaware County before I was finally rescued from the elements by the nice dog Wardens. I am a little under weight and slightly timid. If you give me a chance, I will fill your life with awesome memories that we can make together. I need someone with lots of patience and love to come and adopt me. I am available now for a $6.00 adoption fee and a $10.00 license fee. Please come take me home with you today. I have a lot of stories to tell but I need someone special to listen. Is that you?
More about Rambo
Pet ID: 399 • House trained • Prefers a home without: cats, dogs, young children • Primary colors: Black, Brown or Chocolate • Coat length: Medium
Rambo's Contact Info
Delaware County Dog Kennel, Delaware, OH
(740)368-1915


----------

